# Frozen HS928 Auger axile



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

I need some serous help on a frozen Honda HS928 WAS auger axile both sides. I recently managed to purchase a very nicely optioned HS928 WAS 2003 Honda snow blower. I have always envied those individuals up here in New Hampshire that use the Honda to clear snow. I have been restoring old Ariens snow blowers for the past two years. Being recently retired, that is what I could afford to pay. I happened to see a 928 wheel model that if I could negotiate maybe i would have a Honda, the BEST!
Well I got it (end of season) for what I considered a very nice price. With a little cosmetic attention, it would be the ideal machine.
That was until i tried to remove the augers for servicing the shafts. No such luck...I tried all kinds of special lubricants including the home brew of acetone and transmission fluid. Well after a very good 24 hours, no movement for separation ! Any suggestions would be very helpful. I hope I did not purchase a machine waiting for something to jam in the auger and blow all the gears in the hub. Then be left with a good engine and transmition and no blower.. Can anyone help?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF ylobrd

.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

ylobrd, I also acquired a well used Honda HS724, in early January, with frozen augers. I kept on hitting all shaft gaps I could see with BP Blaster and a little heat at times. Finally one side freed up and with a little more Blaster and heat, the other side freed up. Passenger side was so frozen, that it didn't even have a shear bolt. Now both sides have anti seize plus a grease fitting.


The impeller shaft connection to the auger gear box was also frozen, for it I was able to free up the impeller from the pulley shaft and remove it from the blower and stood it on end and poured more Blaster down the inside end of the shaft, also added a grease fitting at that point as well....Good Luck


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you got a good deal on a nice machine! 

This problem, sadly, is definitely not specific to Hondas. So searching for other threads about removing augers from their shafts may be helpful. 

At least at present, I think Honda uses short stubby auger shafts, which don't actually extend all the way through the augers. If that is the case for your machine (I'm sure a parts list would make it clear), that would be worth knowing. 

A simple approach that I'd advocated is to remove the shear bolts, and drive it repeatedly into heavy snow (not snow that may have rocks hiding inside!). It's possible that the "natural" torque from the gearbox could be enough to get things to start moving, without having to beat on them. 

There have been multiple methods discussed. Including but not limited to: heat, extreme heat (beyond just propane/MAPP gas), penetrating oils, big hydraulic presses, cutting slits in the augers along the length of the shaft (to let them expand, and to allow adding oil). 

I think there was also discussion of using an air hammer, and banging where the auger tube is on the shaft, to help try and knock the rust loose a bit. That one struck me interesting, as it seemed somewhat "safe" (you won't melt a gearbox seal, etc), and Harbor Freight air hammers are around $10. 

Also, putting a 2x4 through each auger, and twisting each one in opposite directions. Ideally, this would be done with the assembly out of the bucket, so that the impeller and gearbox are free to rotate, so that you know the torque is only going into one auger, through the shaft, and into the other auger. Don't just twist on one side, with the machine still assembled, as you'll load up the auger gearbox with all that torque, and could break the gear that you're trying to help protect.


----------



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks, ,my propeller shaft was not frozen! But i keep pounding on the axile shafts. I plan on trying some heat tomorrow! Will let all know if i succeed!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ylobrd said:


> Thanks, ,my propeller shaft was not frozen! But i keep pounding on the axile shafts. I plan on trying some heat tomorrow! Will let all know if i succeed!


YSHSfan has a good thread on this forum here. ever since i used his methods i have been successful in freeing up augers. If he sees this , he may be able to post a link.

If you have patience i would soak it with PB Blaster over a couple days. then place the end standing up in a vise. use a pry bar or something similar to SLOWLY try to work it back and forth. You don't want to break something in the gearbox like redoctober said.

i have not had to go to the next stage as this method has worked for me every time. i guess the next stage would be heat and repeat. others here have a lot more experience than me. I'm just saying what has worked for me. 

please update your progress and maybe some pictures.


----------



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for. Your great suggestions. I tried going through the mounting end with a steel rod and pounding on it. All i managed to do was bend the rod and mushroom the end that hit the axile. I wound up cutting the end off because it would not pull out of the shaft hole after it mushroomed. I was worried that i would damage the mounting threads if i pulled it out. I did remove the entire auger assembly from the blower to work on it. I am also very surprised that Honda did not even mention the maintanance of the shaft in the owners manual or include grease fittings to insure that a dealer could service this critical area or a handy owner? Thanks again for your suggestions!


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

I have used a lot of different penetrating oils and found one that is far superior to anything you can get locally. It is made by a company called Chemsearch. The product is called Yield. Their phone number is 800-527-9921. It's not cheap but I've never used anything for loosening rusted and frozen old bolts and parts, that works this well. I've seen it work on stuck parts that were heated,beated, and soaked with every combination of oils and sprays, to no avail. When sprayed down with Yield and sometimes a little heat, they come free. I'm not sure if they sell individual cans as I buy it by the case.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> YSHSfan has a good thread on this forum here. ever since i used his methods i have been successful in freeing up augers. If he sees this , he may be able to post a link.


Here it is...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/119457-honda-stuck-augers-removal.html

:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ylobrd said:


> Thanks, ,my propeller shaft was not frozen! But i keep pounding on the axile shafts. I plan on trying some heat tomorrow! Will let all know if i succeed!


Pounding on them does not help (turn and pull/push does the trick), you need to add lots of penetrating fluid and let it sit, be able to hold one auger steady and turn the other as you pull/push it away. Once they break free and start to turn it becomes a lot easier.

:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/119457-honda-stuck-augers-removal.html
> 
> :blowerhug:


i knew you would come thru......thanks.


----------

